# RV Warranty.....any ideas please???



## 101411 (Oct 15, 2006)

Hi. 

Hope someone on here can help. I am collecting my imported RV from USA in early January and was hoping to get a warranty for 12 months with one of of those aftersales warranties. Anyone know where i can buy a policy from for a privately imported class C 2005 model RV???

Its proving to be a bit of mountain to climb unless you purchase it from a dealer and they provide the warranty!!

Thanks

Dazzer


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

Have you tried the RAC. I keep getting calls from them asking if I have a vehilcle I want to buy warranty cover for. I used to have RAC warranty on a BMW which expired on 1st December. I told them I had sold the car and they asked if I wanted cover on the replacement. The question of where it was purchased did not come into the conversation. Not sure they would handle an imported RV though. Only one way to find out 
Look at RAC Warranty for Motorhomes


----------



## 101411 (Oct 15, 2006)

Hi.

First place i tried!!! They only sell warranties to dealers who actually sell you the vehicle. Great help when im importing it myself from USA.

Ive tried loads today but as soon as you mention its an RV they run a mile!! :roll: 

Thanks for the suggestion anyway

Dazzer


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

Dazzer, you have PM.


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

All I can advise it will be extremely difficult and expensive ££££

How about paying so much a month to a bank account to cover general servicing and maybe + £50 for an emergency fund at least then the ££££ are still your if you dont need there services.

Good luck whichever way you go and happy RVing :wink:


----------



## 101411 (Oct 15, 2006)

Hi thanks for the input. 

It would seem that no-one out there offers this kind of warranty 8O (which i have to say im amazed about as i thought the insurance boys had every angle covered!!!). 

But after a good chat with Linda :wink: (thanks once again) i've decided to put the money i was going to spend on the warranty on a horse and see if it wins!!!!

Any good tips on some dead certs :lol: would be much appreciated!!!

Thanks

Dazzer


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Red Rum is a Dead cert Dazzer.....
How's that mate :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Keith


----------



## 101411 (Oct 15, 2006)

Well after all that i decided to put my money on Shergar 8O ............still waiting for it to finish!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wink: 

Seriously though i have found a company who can do it. :lol: The warranty details can be found at 

http://www.warrantyworks.co.uk/covers/motorhomeplatinum(Gold+).htm

I have been quoted the following amounts for a 2005 Fourwinds Chateau 32 foot C Class RV with 5800 miles

12 Months cover £ 1000 single claim limit total cost £ 536.55 :!: 

24 Months cover £ 1000 single claim limit total cost £ 873.81 :?: 

Will have to give it some serious thought i didn't expect it to be so expensive but when you have nothing to compare it to its hard to decide if its good value or not.

Good to know that if you want one you can get though

Thanks for the suggestions


----------

